# Palmer Flash 154



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Well... not much on this board on this site... what do you guys think about it? 

its great for jibbing, bunch of flex, comfy when free riding. but yeah... what is your honest opinion on it?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a piece of shit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

haa apparently legallyillegally knows everything there is to know about every snowboard ever made. I would get a few more opinions then taking his "its a piece of shit" comment. Or maybe he could talk about it a little more since he posts 109782340572 comments a day...maybe he never actually gets on the mountain and sits behind a computer all day???


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> It's a piece of shit.


very informal... lmao...

why?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Why it's a piece of shit:

a) It's a Palmer.
b) It's a piece of shit.
c) It's a Palmer.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Why it's a piece of shit:
> 
> a) It's a Palmer.
> b) It's a piece of shit.
> c) It's a Palmer.


since when is Palmer a bad company lmao... did you ever even ride it?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Since I don't give a fuck lmao?

Palmer, LTD, Lamar, Sims, Morrow, M3, 5150

shit, shit, shit, shit, shit, shit, shit


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

but you never rode it...



anyone here try it out?


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Do a bit of research on Palmer and I am sure you will be happy with the board...Also very good customer service if you have any questions...


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

i finally got in a full day of riding on this board. Its fucking awesome to say the least. Lots of pop, easy heel/toe transition, i love this thing.


----------

